# Pics of your dogs eyes



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

I know the title sounds a bit creepy Lol, but I love my girls eyes. Such a rich mahogany, so soulful, I can never stay mad at her when she throws me the puppy look. 

I know I’m not the only one, so post them up!!


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

:smile2:


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Carly giving me the stink eye.


----------



## Mame (Mar 13, 2018)

The "I get to be on the bed" happy face.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

I love it! Beautiful!

Keep ‘em coming ladies & gents


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Rollo Eyez


----------



## fionapup (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Natra (May 4, 2018)

Here's Otto at 3 & 5 months.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Here is Kaiser, the sun is setting just behind me which has given some good light for the photo


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

This is her, "play with me you'll feel better" look.


----------



## JaxsMom (Dec 31, 2017)

I agree! It's all about the eyes :smile2:


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

This is how I see them pretty much every morning.. They tell me to lift my lazy butt off the bed and go enjoy 6 a.m walk..


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Great photos of beautiful dogs! Eyes windows to the soul - max’s eyes are real dark with his dark face not always easy to get. I love when the light hits their eyes. my favorite eye photos to date! Max - using his eyes to get me out there in the snow to play . Luna sending me telepathic puppy kisses across the yard! 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chevyfreese (Apr 26, 2018)

All the Pups are so beautiful! I love the eyes also! They are windows to the soul! 

This is Maggie May, Mags for short.. She just got busted digging a hole so she layed in it.... she is allowed to dig holes in the hole spot....She already knows!!!!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Have always loved this head shot of Eska:


----------



## phoenix0792 (May 23, 2018)

These puppy eyes can melt hearts!


----------



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

*Old picture of Maverick 2007?*

Old picture of Maverick 2007?


----------



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

Bigger pic of Ranger from my profile


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I love my dog's eyes. Especially when they are focused on me.  I think he was under a year old here.


----------



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

Ranger this morning


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Staring at the cat he’s not allowed to pester and the second picture is asking to go back in the pool (for the hundredth time).


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

@car2ner-your dog and Shadow look eerily similar, I had to look twice at that picture. Lol.


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

Sheba's eyes...

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Likin her chin rubbed after some playtime.


----------



## CooperandSam (Oct 13, 2017)

Wondering why I'm on the floor with him


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Sorry guys had to include one last one of Rollo's baby eyes!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

A photographer did this one for us.


----------



## RSilverado16! (May 27, 2018)

Heres Blu


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

I love em all! Beautiful dogs & beautiful eyes, great pics everyone!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sage


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

RSilverado16! said:


> Heres Blu


Blu looks amazing!


----------



## RSilverado16! (May 27, 2018)

Mei said:


> RSilverado16! said:
> 
> 
> > Heres Blu
> ...


Thank you he is 5 months


----------



## 1Sasha (Jul 11, 2017)

Her eyes


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Cava, almost 21 weeks old. :wub:


----------



## Reigle1972 (Dec 18, 2010)

This is my 8 year old GSD, Voodoo Lou. Everyone's photos are beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

It's all about the eyes.


----------



## Natra (May 4, 2018)

*Otto's 2, 3 & 5 months old*

Let's see if my pics are qualified in the required size.


----------



## aurieKC (May 26, 2018)

bfs dogs and my puppy’s


----------



## srudenko (May 8, 2018)

Crazy eye 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sciberras89 (Mar 24, 2017)

@k9junogsd


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ozzy at 16 weeks


----------



## hmbarton (Apr 10, 2018)

Our pup, Titan, about 3.5 months old when the sun hit his eyes just right and now (7.5 months) curled up like a fox!


----------



## amit1cs (Jun 20, 2018)

*My puppy Bruno 15 weeks now*

My puppy Bruno 15 weeks now


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Nyx at 18 months


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

We were trying for a focused heel. It needs a lot of work.


----------



## Squad50FF (Feb 15, 2017)

Sciberras89 said:


> @k9junogsd


love this picture


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

Shameless :bump:


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

Their best feature tbh lol


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

Tug with the deflated soccer ball.


----------



## Abbydad (Nov 1, 2015)

Abby when she was a puppy, she was a Powder Blue and had blue eyes....They then turned to a light brown when she was full grown.


----------



## Colt751 (Sep 13, 2018)

Coras at 10 weeks ?


----------



## bigguy (Sep 23, 2018)

Beautiful dogs every one of them. The one called Blu is a great pic for sure.


----------



## Opsoclonus (Jul 29, 2018)

all eyez on me


----------



## Logan/Aries (May 2, 2018)

How do i Look???


----------

